# Ah, victory with hydraulics



## bigcountry1009 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, semi-victory. Found out why the 3-point wasn't lifting at all. Pop was out fooling with the tractor a while back, changing the oil and filter and different things. He found a loose fill plug and put the He-man torque on it. the fill plug wound up being the hyd. adjusting valve, just had the knob broken off. Loosened it up a bit and voila (sp?), moving like a champ. 

But, it's still bleeding down pretty fast. So, I do have either worn out seals on the piston in the 3-point or mabey something wrong in the "diverter valve" as the manual calls it, anyway, the raise/lower valve. Guy at Farm Pro felt pretty confident it was the cylinder seals. What do you guys think?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I suppose it could be the seals. It would seem to be going bad pretty quick though. I am surprised that they would die after only a few years unless you have used ( and abused) them pretty bad. How many hours does the tractor have on it? Hard use?

Andy


----------



## bigcountry1009 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, after further investigation, before my uncle passed he told my dad about the bleed down, so it may have been going on for a while. I also noticed that the diverter valve will stick going up if you're not careful, so I don't know. I need to adjust the stop on it. anyway, what else might it be??? I'm up for any suggestions


----------

